# overhead traveling bridge crane



## Diddy

Hola forum,

Me podrían ayudar con lo siguiente, por favor:

The powerhouse crane will be an overhead traveling bridge crane with electric motor driven hoist, bridge, and trolley.  

No les puedo poner ningún intento, pues no tengo ni idea de lo que es.  Sólo sé que se trata de algún tipo de grúa eléctrica???

Gracias por su ayuda,


----------



## el_novato

Hola Diddy.

No es "grua viajera tipo puente" lo que andas buscando?














> Diddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No les puedo poner ningún intento, pues no tengo ni idea de lo que es.  Sólo sé que se trata de algún tipo de grúa eléctrica???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of bridge cranes:
> 
> A bridge crane runs on an elevated runway system along the length of a factory and provides three axis of hook motion (X, Y, and Z). The hoist moves the load up and down, the trolley moves the load right and left, and the bridge of the crane moves the load forward and backward. Both single and double girder overhead traveling bridge crane designs allow very precise hook positioning and gentle load placement. Double girder cranes typically provide better hook height, but single girder cranes offer other advantages depending on your application.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Diddy

Gracias el novato por tu respuesta.  Pues fíjate que como es una trauducción de un contrato legal, lo único que sé es que el proveedor le tiene que entregar al contratante ese tipo de grúa que allí dice, entonces necesito saber cuál es el nombre exacto que se le da en español a ese tipo de grúa.  La definición y la foto están excelentes y cabalmente es eso, pero cómo se dice eso en español en el mundo de la ingeniería?
overhead traveling bridge crane with electric motor driven hoist, bridge, and trolley = ???????


----------



## el_novato

> _Escrito por Ricardo Quispe Avila el 07/03/2007_
> Buenas noches, requiero información sobre instalacion electrica de gruas puente a traves de *barras lineales* (*trolley*) y patines de carbon


----------



## jsvillar

Se trata de un puente grúa, aunque ahora hay gente que lo llama grúa puente.
Hoist es Polipasto
Trolley es Carrito o Carro
Bridge es Puente
The powerhouse crane will be an overhead traveling bridge crane with electric motor driven hoist, bridge, and trolley.
La grúa del edificio de potencia será un puente grúa con puente, carro y polipasto motorizados.
Para más datos, mira aquí:
http://www.estrucplan.com.ar/producciones/entrega.asp?identrega=113
(Aquí usan la palabra gancho. Para mí el gancho es lo que va al extremo del polipasto, pero quizá fuera de España se usa para denominar a todo el conjunto)


----------



## Diddy

jsvillar said:


> Se trata de un puente grúa, aunque ahora hay gente que lo llama grúa puente.
> Hoist es Polipasto
> Trolley es Carrito o Carro
> Bridge es Puente
> The powerhouse crane will be an overhead traveling bridge crane with electric motor driven hoist, bridge, and trolley.
> La grúa del edificio de potencia será un puente grúa con puente, carro y polipasto motorizados.
> Para más datos, mira aquí:
> http://www.estrucplan.com.ar/producciones/entrega.asp?identrega=113
> (Aquí usan la palabra gancho. Para mí el gancho es lo que va al extremo del polipasto, pero quizá fuera de España se usa para denominar a todo el conjunto)


Excelente Jsvillar... Mil gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diddy

Gracias elnovato por lo de barras lineales...


----------



## el_novato

Ultimo comentario.

No se para que zona geografica anden buscando la traducci'on, pero en la industria de M'exico, en documentos oficiales, la denominan "grua viajera tipo puente". Tambien las manejan como "grua puente viajera".  



> c) Se debe incluir una *grúa viajera tipo puente* con capacidad para el manejo del elemento más pesado del turbogenerador. 8.7.3 Partes de repuesto
> 
> fuente:  www.pemex.com





Lo de viajera (m'ovil) se refiere a que se puede desplazar sobre los ejes X, Y. Lo del eje Z queda 'implicito en el hecho de que es una gr'ua.

Aqui hay informaci'on sobre el porque de "viajera" o "m'ovil".  http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091109082056AAsaLBr



> c) Se debe incluir una *grúa viajera tipo puente* con capacidad para el manejo del elemento más pesado del turbogenerador. 8.7.3 Partes de repuesto
> 
> fuente:  www.pemex.com




Saludos.


----------



## Diddy

Mil gracias el Novato y jsvilla por sus valiosos aportes.  Han sido de gran utilidad... Entre los dos saqué lo que realmente necesitaba saber.
saludos,


----------



## el_novato

Diddy said:


> Entre los dos saqué lo que realmente necesitaba saber.
> saludos,



Como qued'o finalmente?


Saludos.


----------



## rodelu2

"*Grúa de pórtico*" en Uruguay. Lo de "viajera" normalmente está implícito.


----------



## Diddy

Pues había quedado así:

grúa viajera tipo puente con polipasto motorizado, puente y carro.

pero ahora con el aporte de rodelu2, podría ser:

Grúa de pórtico con polipasto motorizado, puente y carro.

¿Qué tal suena?

Saludos,


----------



## rodelu2

rodelu2 said:


> "*Grúa de pórtico*" en Uruguay. Lo de "viajera" normalmente está implícito.



Me disculpo, es mi error, las gruas de pórtico tiene patas con ruedas, las gruas puente o grua de puente o puente grua no tienen patas y corren sobre un par de rieles que son parte del edificio. *Overhead traveling bridge crane with electric motor driven hoist, bridge, and trolley*: Grua puente elevada, con aparejo, puente y carro movidos eléctricamente.


----------



## Diddy

Gracias Rodelu2!!!


----------



## jsvillar

Por liarlo un poco más:

Has puesto 'polipasto motorizado, puente y carro', y en realidad las tres cosas tienen que ser motorizadas, no solo el polipasto. Tanto la respuesta de Rodelu2 y la mía indican que las 3 cosas son motorizadas, como dice el original en inglés.


----------



## Diddy

jsvillar said:


> Por liarlo un poco más:
> 
> Has puesto 'polipasto motorizado, puente y carro', y en realidad las tres cosas tienen que ser motorizadas, no solo el polipasto. Tanto la respuesta de Rodelu2 y la mía indican que las 3 cosas son motorizadas, como dice el original en inglés.



Ok.  gracias!!!


----------



## Vinni

Sea como sea que lo vayas a escribir, tienes que hacer incapié en el hecho de que los *motores* son *eléctricos* y no hidráulicos pues en una grúa de puente esto es de gran relevancia ya que afecta no solo la capacidad de carga sino el costo.


----------



## Diddy

Vinni said:


> Sea como sea que lo vayas a escribir, tienes que hacer incapié en el hecho de que los *motores* son *eléctricos* y no hidráulicos pues en una grúa de puente esto es de gran relevancia ya que afecta no solo la capacidad de carga sino el costo.



Muchas gracias por tu sugerencia, lo tomé muy en cuenta y lo he agregado!


----------

